# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] Erreur 401 sur mon site

## hirochirak

Bonjour  tous.

Je suis dveloppeur d'application ASP.NET MVC et j'essaie tant bien que mal de dployer une nouvelle application sur un serveur de dmonstration.

J'ai donc cre un Package avec Visual studio 2013 puis utiliser l'outil d'import d'une application sous IIS7.

Lorsque j'essaie d'accder  mon application depuis l'extrieur j'ai une erreur 401 




> Erreur de serveur
> 
> 401 - Non autoris : accs refus en raison d'informations d'identification non valides.
> Vous n'avez pas l'autorisation d'afficher ce rpertoire ou cette page  l'aide des informations d'identification que vous avez fournies.


Je n'ai aucun dtail sur l'erreur (pas de 401.1 ou 401.2 ...).

Autre fait marquant, le site fonctionne trs bien sur le navigateur du serveur, en revanche ds qu'on l'attaque d'une autre machine, erreur 401

Voici un peu comment j'ai configur le site sous IIS 7.

Voici les proprits du pool d'application : 

Dmarr, version du framework 4, mode pipeline intgr, identit : networkservice.

Autres pistes intressantes, j'ai tent d'utiliser le pool d'application d'une autre application fonctionnelle, erreur 401.

Ensuite j'ai fait pointer mon Site Web sur le rpertoire de l'application qui fonctionne, dans ce cas a fonctionne trs bien.

Du coup j'en suis  me dire que a ne vient peut tre pas de IIS, mais je ne sais plus quelle piste regarder pour rsoudre mon souci

Auriez vous des pistes  me conseiller pour que mon site soit

----------


## JML19

Bonjour

As-tu un test avec l'utilisateur administrateur du serveur ?

----------


## fredoche

salut
probablement un problme de droits sur les fichiers eux-mme

----------

